

Why Would Microsoft Buy Skype? - ableal
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2385155,00.asp

======
SSHisForWienies
Because there is a big fight going on in Telco country. Telecom voice, old
rich 06 mobile industries took over IT, now software is on the revenge
software beats Cisco callmanager hardware, MS is hot with Lync and Video..

Telco's / ISP's responds asking money for streamed data

next MS buys ISP's or in a poker move Google will do that.

next hunt media TV .. Sony/MS/Google/Apple who will buy tv or.. who will
invent a better alternative ...

This is why it is so important to stop the copyright laws As soon a next
facebook will be there, a huge video broadcast site (not facebook not
youtube).. i'm talking about the next social hype.. sorry cannt tell you all
now.

